# AF Accessories



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I haven't really priced out accessories much but stumbled across this on a local buy/sell. Buyer is asking $30CDN but was thinking of offering $20. Thoughts?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't hurt to offer him anything you want. But... the 640 car has broken steps, and the wrong couplers. 410 bucks tops if only for the trucks. On the other stuff, do the items have their buttons, track trips, etc?? Sometimes when you think you're getting a good deal, just buying the needed things to make them operational makes it a poor buy.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

That's what I love about this forum. People are willing to share things to consider that you might overlook initially. I completely forgot about the track trips for these items (since I haven't set up any accessories on my track yet, still working on restoring the rolling stock).


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> That's what I love about this forum. People are willing to share things to consider that you might overlook initially. I completely forgot about the track trips for these items (since I haven't set up any accessories on my track yet, still working on restoring the rolling stock).


Yep, me too!!! $20 bucks would be a good deal for you. I'd be hard-pressed if he stayed at $30. $25 would be on even ground, and I would buy at $25.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Any concern about mis-matched scale? Just wondering.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

oldfeller said:


> Any concern about mis-matched scale? Just wondering.


I have standard scale, O scale, and S scale on my layout...


----------

